# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Zuidwest-Friesland (locatie Anthonius Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Zuidwest-Friesland (locatie Anthonius Ziekenhuis)
Bolswarderbaan 1
Sneek

Bezoek de website van GGZ Zuidwest-Friesland


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Zuidwest-Friesland (locatie Anthonius Ziekenhuis).*

----------

